# Smoker Noob - Oklahoma Joe's Experiences



## srmartin15 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey fellow smokers,
         I have always wanted to start my journey in learning how to smoke meats. I have always used a gas grill for convenience, but decided I would ask for one for Father's day. I wanted to start grilling/smoking the way it's supposed to be done, with charcoal and wood. My wife being the amazing wife she is, purchased an Oklahoma Joe's Highlander for me.

Once I got it I immediately started researching and trying to learn as much as I could. Well like all of my stuff I started researching mods and how to improve my wood smoker. I found a website BBQsmokermods.com and started ordering away. I got the baffle plate, the seal kit (with all the seals and latch), a 3" SS 90° elbow, and two new lavalock 3" adjustable thermometers. Below are some pictures of my mods all setup.

I will be using this posting to tell of my experiences and lessons learned through my attempts at smoking different meats. Hope you enjoy reading about my experiences. 
























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmartin15 (Jul 2, 2017)

So when installing the seals they worked really well except after my first smoke the firebox fiberglass rope peeled off in some spots. It's probably of no fault of the self adhesive that came with it from Lavalock. I tried to clean the area as best I could with some citrus grill cleaner and rubbing alcohol, but it clearly wasn't enough. I had already seasoned the smoker before the seal kit arrived so this probably was part of the issue. To repair it I just used some high heat cement that is good up to 2k degrees once properly cured.

When installing the thermometer I used the 3" Lavalock adjustables which have a 1/2" not thread. I went and purchased a 7/8th hole saw that worked perfectly. I just had to clean up the rough edges with a dremel and then hit it with some high heat black paint. I also had extra red RTV sealant and purchased some SS washers from Amazon (3/4" Hole Size, 13/16" ID, 1-7/8" OD, 0.105" ). I measured out where I wanted the thermo's drilled the holes at very low speeds and would put some oil at the location I was drilling to help lubricate it. Once the holes were drilled I used two washers per thermometer. I sanded out the center hole just slightly in the washers to get them to sit flush in the thermometer. I put a little RTV between the outside washer and the outside of the cooking chamber door and then tightened the locking nuts that came with the thermometer. Making sure not to twist at all on the thermometer face.  

I'll post a little later about my experience with the door latches and how the original screw heads popped off after just 12-24 hrs of them being installed.






Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

Those are some nice mods!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 3, 2017)

Congrats on the new smoker!! It looks like you are having fun with the mods.
Offset smoking is an art..... be ready to get mad, disappointed and amazed! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## heavy t (Jul 4, 2017)

Congrats on Joining the fourm... I just joined myself about 4 month's ago...Very nice smoker I was looking at one just like it the other night at Wal-Mart...Very nice Mods. on it


----------



## srmartin15 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you for the warm welcome! I have smoked a brisket last weekend and 5 racks of ribs yesterday for the 4th of July. They both came out surprisingly well. I swear you learn something new everytime you put some meat on that grill grate, but boy is it fun to learn. I tend to do a lot or research before a cook and it really helps you understand what is happening and how to try to tackle the problem. Attached are some pictures of the ribs and brisket. I'll also post about the latches I installed and the Thermoworks Smoke my wife got me for my birthday which was on the 3rd.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgonzo (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks good. I got one a few weeks ago and did some ribs. Those did not come out well. I did a brisket the following week which came out great. Just order the fire basket and baffle plates. I used some dollar store baking sheets as baffles when I cooked my brisket. Worked ok but wanted something sturdier.


----------



## atlsmoker69 (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking good. I am a newbie as well with the exact same equipment and most of the same mods. When doing spare ribs or Pork Shoulder do you guys wrap the meat in foil after a certain amount of time?


----------



## yooper in wi (Jul 23, 2017)

I'll be watching this thread with interest, as I just joined the forum today, and am currently assembling my new OKJ Highlander RF. Your mods and cook results are looking good, and right away I'm taking note of your experience with the seals not sticking completely, so I'll be sure to add those before I season mine.

Thanks for the information, and looking forward to ready more from you!


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 23, 2017)

It all looks great!!


----------



## keithu (Aug 25, 2017)

Thread dredge:

Thanks for the details on the thermometers. I plan to do a similar mod to my Highland soon.

Did you install the latches? I'm interested in pics of that.


----------



## drumbic (Aug 27, 2017)

Walmart has these on sale right now, cleaning them out for like 250 bucks....  I ALMOST picked one up myself... but the wife gave me THAT look... and I walked away from it. LOL    To be fair, I have a vertical smoker and a Charbroil similar to this OKJoe.  

LOVE the mods!


----------

